# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه بودن فامیل در هنگام ثبت نام کنکور سراسری

## Goodbye forever

با سلام مجدد دوستان ، من چند لحظه پیش کنکور ثبت نام کردم و الان دارم میبینم که فامیلیم اشتباهه!!!!!!!!!!

نمیتونم ویرایشش کنم!!!!

یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

باید چیکار کنم دوستان؟؟؟؟

کمکم کنین ....

قبل از ویرایش درست بود!!!

بعد از ویرایش بجای کلمه "ت" اومده "هـ" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Goodbye forever

توی دیپ کد درست هست ، اما هنگام ثبت نام اینجوری شده خواهشا کمکم کنین!!!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

داداش باید بری آموزش و پرورش

----------


## Goodbye forever

> داداش باید بری آموزش و پرورش


دوست عزیز ربطی به آموزش و پرورش نداره!!! دیروز خوب بود!!! حتی پرینت هم گرفتم! ت بود!

اما الان شده ه!!!!

تازه فقط من نیستم!!!!


همه کسانی که ثبت نام کردن و توش کلمه ت بوده شده هـ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> دوست عزیز ربطی به آموزش و پرورش نداره!!! دیروز خوب بود!!! حتی پرینت هم گرفتم! ت بود!
> 
> اما الان شده ه!!!!
> 
> تازه فقط من نیستم!!!!
> 
> 
> همه کسانی که ثبت نام کردن و توش کلمه ت بوده شده هـ!!!!!!!!!!


آها فک کردم کلا فامیلتو اشتباه زدن
خب بذارین فردا چک کنین باز 
واقعا سنجش داره میترکونه با این کاراس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> آها فک کردم کلا فامیلتو اشتباه زدن
> خب بذارین فردا چک کنین باز 
> واقعا سنجش داره میترکونه با این کاراس


نه داداش فامیلیم دیروز درست بود ، امروز اومدم ویرایش کردم فامیلیم که توش ت بود حالا شده هـ !!!!!!!

یعنی تنها من نیستم ، همه کسانی که توی اسم یا فامیلشون ت بوده شده هـ !!!!!

استرس دارم ... واقعا که ... سازمان سنجش امسال چشه ؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> نه داداش فامیلیم دیروز درست بود ، امروز اومدم ویرایش کردم فامیلیم که توش ت بود حالا شده هـ !!!!!!!
> 
> یعنی تنها من نیستم ، همه کسانی که توی اسم یا فامیلشون ت بوده شده هـ !!!!!
> 
> استرس دارم ... واقعا که ... سازمان سنجش امسال چشه ؟


والا مال منم یه مشکل دگه داش که نمشد ویرایشش کرد حالا مجبورم برم آموزش و پرورش
خودمون کم استرس داریم ایناهم لطف مکنن بش اضافه می کنن
شما نگران نباش وقتی واسه همه اینجوریه احتمالا درس میشه

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان هر وقت درست شد به منم بگین ، تا دوباره پرینت بگیرم ... بخاطر هیچی 3 بار ویرایش کردم بازم همون هـ هست ...

----------


## Nastaran74

> نه داداش فامیلیم دیروز درست بود ، امروز اومدم ویرایش کردم فامیلیم که توش ت بود حالا شده هـ !!!!!!!
> 
> یعنی تنها من نیستم ، همه کسانی که توی اسم یا فامیلشون ت بوده شده هـ !!!!!
> 
> استرس دارم ... واقعا که ... سازمان سنجش امسال چشه ؟


.........داداش نا شکری نکن یه حرفش اشتب شده مهم اینه که تونستی ثبت نام کنی با هر اسمی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  بابا ملت دیپ مجدد گرفتن نمیتونن ثبت نام کنن امسال باید برن برا سال دبگه قانع باش دادا ههههههههههه...............درست میشه داداش نگ
ران نباش امیدت بخدا باشه :Yahoo (4): .خوبیش اینه که یه عده هم هستن مث توو تنها نیستی

----------


## saj8jad

از طریق *سیستم پاسخگویی* سایت سازمان سنجش همین موضوع رو مطرح کن ، اگر اشتباهی پیش اومده باشه واست درستش میکنن ، خیالت راحت  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> از طریق *سیستم پاسخگویی* سایت سازمان سنجش همین موضوع رو مطرح کن ، اگر اشتباهی پیش اومده باشه واست درستش میکنن ، خیالت راحت 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


بله لحظاتی پیش همین کارو انجام دادم ، امیدوارم بررسی کنن ...

----------


## saj8jad

> بله لحظاتی پیش همین کارو انجام دادم ، امیدوارم بررسی کنن ...


بررسی که قطعاً بررسی خواهند کرد خیالت راحت باشه  :Yahoo (4):  ، ان شاء الله شنبه پاسخش رو میدن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> بررسی که قطعاً بررسی خواهند کرد خیالت راحت باشه  ، ان شاء الله شنبه پاسخش رو میدن


اوو کو تا شنبه ...  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saj8jad

> اوو کو تا شنبه ...


از شانس بدت آره دیه  :Yahoo (1):  
فردا پنجشنبه که 22 بهمنه تعطیل رسمی هستش و جمعه هم که تعطیله ، میشه شنبه 8 صبح به بعد ان شاء الله  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی خیالت راحت باشه داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، اگر مشکلی باشه قطعاً واست درستش میکنند  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## niloojoon

عهه دقیقا همینطوره مال منم فامیلیم ت داره به جاش ه نوشته!تو سایت dipcode 

هم درسته عجبا. از ترسم ثبت نام نکردم

----------


## mey3am

سلام
منم فامیلیم ت داره و توی قسمت ویرایش به جای ت  ه جایگزین شده.. ولی این لینک که مشاهده اطاعات ثبت نام هست درسته خیالتون راحت مشکل هم واسه همه هست پس 100 درصد درست میشه....

http://register2.sanjesh.org/RegSara...ViewLogin.aspx

----------


## atena.kh

خبرنداریددرست شده یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## rez657

52
سیستم پاسخ گوی گفت مشکل از خودشونه فردا یعنی جمعه حل میکنن

----------


## atena.kh

رفقاااااااااااادرست شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------

